# expensive school=better job?



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

right now im debating between CCA and a tech school that is about 30,000$ cheeper but looks like it has a good culnary arts program. im wondering if having the name like CCA or CIA would get me into more interviews. or give me more opertuinity. 

im just wondering if spending that money really makes a difference to employers?

do the head chefs that do hireing look at what school you went to or just that you did culanary school and what experance you have.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Nah. Nope and NO!


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

a little more info would be helpfull then a yes or no answer


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The difference is you. Chefs in general care about drive, skill, motivation, composure on the line. You aren't going to all of a sudden be creative your first job out of school but you will be called upon to chop, bone, make pasta, wash lettuce, etc. Your familiarity with a kitchen is most important, second only to your skill with a knife. All the rest is gravy.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If I were looking at 2 candidates, one from CCA and one from a tech school, I might actually give a more in-depth interview to the CCA candidate. Not because I am biased towards them, but because I am actually a little more suspect of their abilities. In the end, the qualities that kuan laid out are the deciding factor, not the school.


----------



## chef jomo (May 12, 2007)

I worked as a apprentice for 3 1/2 years with the ACF in a very large hotel. When hireing cooks or sous chefs I will hire someone with experience than right out of CIA. Another thing I am glad I dont have the debt that some people have from expensive cooking schools. I know chefs that have been in management for over 15 years that are still paying off student loans.


----------

